# Personalize a Turning Project



## anyducks (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a way to add monogram, signature, symbol, etc... to a curved surface. I tried etching, engraving, nothing is reliably repeatable. I can not afford a laser system. Wondering if anyone has been successful and doing what?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

How are you at tracing?

There are computer printable "stickers" or "tattoos" that you could affix to a rounded object. If you can follow the lines, you can etch, engrave, burn etc.

My fine motor skills are really poor, so I couldn't do it this way, but you may be able to.

Mike


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I usually send mine out to a local guy here in town. He is pretty cheap and really good. At least cheaper than buying a laser engraver.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Like Bernie, when I need professional looking engraving I send the item, like this clock, to a local guy and his wife who work from home with a large laser machine.


----------

